# Planung eines Teiches mit 30cm hoher Mauer



## michael_j (12. Jan. 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin der Michael aus DU. In diesem Sommer sollen unsere beiden Plastikschüsseln weichen und durch einen Folienteich ersetzt werden. Die Fläche dafür beträgt in etwa 2,5 x 4 Meter. Da unser Gelände sehr uneben ist will ich das der Teich zwischen 30 - 50 cm aus dem Boden kommt. Die Rückseite wird aus aus Porenbetonpfansteinen (Kostengründen), die Seiten und Front werden aus Trockenmauersteinen geschichtet.

Da ich ganz am Anfang bin, plagen mich die folgenden Fragen...

1. Soll ich für die Mauern ein Betonfundament setzen? Vorteil: Ich habe sofort eine gleichmässige höhe. Oder reicht es aus, die Steine in die Erde zu setzen?

2. Wie befestige ich die Folie? Sie kommt ja zwischen den letzten beiden Steinreihen zwischen. Wie stelle ich Sicher, das ich die Folie nicht sehe? und trotzdem alles Dicht ist?

3. Filtertechnik... Da brauche ich die den kompletten Rat. Unsere Plastikschüssel wird durch ein 79 Euro Filterset aus dem baumarkt gereinigt - wenn man das so nennen darf. ich will hier kein Highteck, mir reicht es wenn ich eine Filteranlage habe die Ihren Job tut und wo ich nicht jeden Sonntag 8h mit der Teinigung verbringe. (Bodenablauf kommt nicht in Frage).

So, das reicht für den Anfang  Bitte viele Links damit ich mich einlesen kann. Gibt es empfehlenswerte Bücher? Falls hier im Firum keine externen Links erlaubt sind, ich nehme die dann gerne als PM.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Antworten 

cheers


----------



## bussi67 (12. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Planung eines Teiches mit 30cm hoher Mauer*

Hallo Michael  

Habe mein Teich auch 45 cm höher gebaut wie der Boden .

Als erstes ein paar Bilder von meinem Teich :   

http://www.koiratgeber.de/Teichbilderbuch/busshoff/busshoff01.html

Nun eine skizze vom Aufbau :

Anhang anzeigen Unbenannt.BMP

Kurze Beschreibung:

---Das Dunkelgraue auf der Skizze sind Sandwischelemente ( 2 m Senkrecht ) ,

wie sie im Dach u. Hallenbau verwendet werden .

Diese ca. 6 cm dicken Platten haben auch den Vorteil das sie außen aus beschichtetem Metall , und innen ausgeschäumt sind ( Wärme-, Kälteisolierung etc. ) .

---Hellgrau – Fundament .

---Braun - Klinkersteine , welche im Abstand von ca. 10 cm zu den Sandwischelemente gemauert wurden . 

In diesen Hohlraum zwischen Klinkersteine u. Sandwischelemente. Habe ich die Folie eingeschlagen und den Hohlraum dann mit Fertigmörtel ausgegossen . 

---Rot – Einfache rote Randplatten , 6 cm dick , wurden in eine dünnen Schicht Fertigmörtel ,die sich über Klinker , Hohlraum u. Folie zieht eingelegt .

Ich hoffe das es einigermaßen verständlich ist , und ich Ihnen etwas weiter helfen konnte .  :beeten


----------



## Annett (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Planung eines Teiches mit 30cm hoher Mauer*

Hallo Michael.

Erstmal: Herzlich Willkommen bei uns im Forum!  

Da ich keine Ahnung habe, was "Porenbetonpfansteine" sind und Google auch nicht... gibts davon ein Foto?
Zusätzlich würden wir uns über ein Bild vom Gesamtgelände sehr freuen, denn dann könnte man evtl. noch alternative Vorschläge zur Bauweise machen.
Auch eine Querschnittsskizze würde mir (und viell. auch anderen) sehr viel weiter helfen, um zu verstehen, wie Du das mit der Folie und dem Rand vor hast. 

Zum Filter kann man m.M.n. erst was sagen, wenn man die Eckdaten wie Wasservolumen, Besatz (Art + Anzahl) und vorhandener Platz für den Filter kennt.
Auch die Umgebung (viele Bäume oder nicht) spielt eine Rolle.

Also ran an die Tasten und her mit den Infos.


----------



## Dodi (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Planung eines Teiches mit 30cm hoher Mauer*

Hallo Michael!

Ein :willkommen hier bei uns im Hobby-Gartenteich-Forum!

Meinst Du mit den Steinen evtl. diese (klick) sog. Porenbetonsteine, die vorher Gasbeton genannt wurden?

Ansonsten kann ich mich nur Annett's Beitrag anschließen - mehr Input! 

Ach ja, wenn Du etwas lesen möchtest, empfehle ich Dir auf jeden Fall die Fachbeiträge.

Ich wünsche Dir Erfolg bei der Planung mit uns und viel Spaß hier im Forum!


----------



## michael_j (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Planung eines Teiches mit 30cm hoher Mauer*

Hi,

ok. Ihr wollt es ja nicht anders . Heute abend kommt weiterer Input und Bilder vom Gelände. Zudem habe ich gerade den Welke Katalog durch und daraus resultieren einige weitere Fragen.


----------



## michael_j (13. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Planung eines Teiches mit 30cm hoher Mauer*

Hi,

so jetzt mit Bild. Ihr könnt erkennen den Freisitz so wie die beiden kleinen Plastikbecken. Der neue Teich beginnt ca. 75cm von Nachbars Grundstück. Zwischen Teich und der mit __ Efeu überwucherten Mauer kommen Holzplanken auf den Boden. An den Holzplanken beginnt die Teichrückseite, diese wird ziemlich gerade. Dachte mir, das ich Sie aus Pflanzringen setze. Weiter geht der Teich direkt an dem Freisitz, dort wird es ebenfalls eine kleine gerade Mauer geben. Diese Mauer und die vordere Front will ich mit Natursteinen (so in etwa)  hochziehen. Vorne verläuft die Mauer geschwungen (folgt in etwa dem Zaun, bzw. dem Rasenmähsteinen) , der Teich wird nach rechts dann immer schmaler. Ich kann max. bis zu diesem kleinen Holzhaus, dort steht unsere Brunnenpumpe. 

Der Teich soll eine max. Tiefe von 1,5, erhalten, an der umlaufenden Mauer rechne ich mit einen Wasserstand von 10 - 20 cm. Ich dachte mir, das ich im rechten Bereich eine Flachwasserzone (Stichwort Pflanzfilter) einrichte. Die ganze Pumpentechnik kommt nach rechts. Dort soll in einem zweiten Bauabschnitt ein Hochbeet inkl. einem Bachlauf / Wasserfall entstehen.

Soweit meine Idee, entwickelt mit gefährlichem Halbwissen.

Was einen möglichen Besatz angeht, so kann ich nur sagen, das ich kein Freund von Kois bin. Vielmehr Goldfische, __ Stichlinge und Co, die Besatzmenge ergibt sich durch das letztendliche Volumen des Gewässers.

@ Annett: Folie und Rand stellen sich mir ja noch als großes Fragezeichen dar  Ziel ist, ich will keine Folie sehen  Deswegen meine Frage an euch, wie kaschiere ich die Folie?

Ganz wuschig bin ich, was die Filtertechniken angeht. Da lese ich hier das, da das... Notiert habe ich mir zur Zeit einen Oase Biotec 10.1 sowie eine Oase Aquamax Eco 8.000. Dabei gehe ich davon aus, das mein Teich ganz locker in die entsprechende Kategorie passt. Genauere Berechnungen können erst später erfolgen. Der Bachlauf aus Abschnitt 2 erhält dann im kommenden Jahr eine separate Pumpe.

So, wenn euch noch Input fehlt lasst es mich wissen 

cheers

PS: als kleine Hilfe: Die Terasse hat eine Tiefe von 5,5m, der Pavillion hat eine Spannweite von 4m, die Pfosten einen Abstand von 3m. Erleichtert die Einschätzung


----------



## Annett (14. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Planung eines Teiches mit 30cm hoher Mauer*

Hallo Michael.

In meiner persönlichen Galerie habe ich noch einige Skizzen von vers. Möglichkeiten der Randgestaltung.
Leider kann ich sie derzeit nicht direkt verlinken, da die Galerie seit dem Umzug "spinnt". Und Du kommst evtl. auch nicht mehr rein... Wir arbeiten an einer Lösung.

Aber wir haben ja zum Glück den klasse Fachbeitrag von Thias zum Thema Randgestaltung.  
Lies Dich doch da mal rein. 
Wichtig ist halt immer eins: Die Folie sollte am Ende senkrecht nach oben stehen, damit kein Wasserverlust durch Dochte etc. auftreten kann.

Vielleicht liest Du auch mal hier rein - geht auch ums "Höherlegen" eines Teiches.


----------



## gottschalling (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Planung eines Teiches mit 30cm hoher Mauer*

und wie befestigt man jetzt die folie an den steinen


----------



## herbi (7. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Planung eines Teiches mit 30cm hoher Mauer*

Servus Michael und gottschalling,...


die Folie habe ich zwischen der Betonsteinmauer und Natursteinmauer gezogen,...! Nachteil dieser Version is halt das dir die Überschüßige Folie nicht mehr zur Verfügung steht,....man müsste halt später dann neue Folie anschweissen,....!

Schaut mal auf meine Homepage,http://herbertgrabinger.de.tl/Startseite.htm

....dort habe ich Bilder eingestellt,...!


Sollten noch Fragen auftreten,....dann meldet euch ruhig,...!


----------



## michael_j (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Planung eines Teiches mit 30cm hoher Mauer*

Hallo,

die Sonne kitzelt mich immer mehr in den Garten  jetzt habe ich mich schon an alles Gemacht, nur der Teich ist eine große Baustelle an die ich noch keine Hand anglegt habe. herbi hat in dem Betrag über diesem seine HP verlinkt. Wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann, ist er mit seiner Mauer bis zum Grund des Teiches gegangen. Der Ansatz gefällt mir! Allerdings will ich nicht so steile Wände. 

Meine Idee: Ich gieße eine Mauer, die 30cm in den Boden geht und eine max. Höhe von 30cm hat. Den Rest erledige ich nach herbis methode. Was meint ihr?

cheers


----------



## mitch (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Planung eines Teiches mit 30cm hoher Mauer*

hallo michael,

ich hatte auch das 30cm problem, schau dir vieleicht mal mein wasserloch  an, ist ein wenig kleiner wie dein geplantes projekt.
die pflanzringe (50x30 ca. 4€ stk) sind nur auf den boden gestellt und mit erde verfüllt und hält.


----------



## Poldi (19. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Planung eines Teiches mit 30cm hoher Mauer*

Hallo Mitch,

deine Version ist ok! Die Einfassung zur Terrasse ist keine schlechte Idee.
Aber die Art von herbie kommt dem was ich mir vorstelle sehr nahe.

Grüße 
Aus Castrop


----------



## michael_j (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Planung eines Teiches mit 30cm hoher Mauer*

Hallo miteinander,

ich habe mal eine grobe Skizze angefertigt, von dem was ich vor habe. Die 240 cm Seite des Teiches soll mit der Terasse abschliessen, die 440cm geht längs zum Nachbarsgrundstück mit einem Abstand von 50cm. der Stern entspricht dem späteren Filterstandort. Der rote Kreis zeigt die Wasserentnahme, der blaue die Wasserspeisung des Filters.

Da die Ecke des Gartens ziemlich uneben ist, werde ich einen Kragen aus Beton giessen, dieser wird 30x30x60 cm hoch und somit wahrscheinlich auch 30 cm in die Erde gehen.

Meine ersten Fragen an euch Fachleute!
1. Sind die Positionen für Wasserentnahme und Zulauf so in Ordnung?
2. Sind die variablen Tiefenabschnitte so in Ordnung?
3. In welcher Wassertiefe soll eigentlich die erste Pflanzstufe am Rand gesetz werden?
4. Ich komme meiner Rechnung nach auf ca. 8000l (großzügig aufgerundet). Eigentlich wollte ich gerne einen Druckfilter haben. Doch davor kann ich keinen Siebfilter setzen. Was für eine Pumpen Filterkombi könnt ihr mir empfehlen bei einem Budget von 500 - 600 Euro? Der besatz geht von 2-3 Kois und einigen anderen kleineren Fischen aus. Wobei ich dazu tendiere, das weniger mehr ist.

ich danke schon mal für euren RAT!!!

cheers


----------



## Poldi (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Planung eines Teiches mit 30cm hoher Mauer*

Hallo Mitch,

ich denke mit dem Wasservolumen das wird mehr.600€ wird auch knapp.
1.Frage: Wasserentnahme über Pumpe oder Bodenablauf.
            ( würde aber persönlich die entnahme mehr zur Mitte verlegen )
Du kannst beim Filter auch sparen,wenn du den Pflanzenteil höher legst ,und 
ihn vom teich trennst. ( nutze ihn als Planzenfilter).Die Vorfilterung kannst du ja über einen Kammerfilter machen. Schaue mal bei E-Bay nach.Die Folie ist auch noch ein Kostenpunkt. Auch im Internt recherschieren,da gibt es Restposten für deine Größe.
ansonsten ist deine Aufteilung OK. Mache die 1,60m Ecke etwas rundlicher.

Achso: Planztiefen richten sich natürlich nach Art der Pflanzen. Im Planzteil liegen in der Regel so zwischen 30cm-50cm.

Immer Fragen .

Schönen Gruß
frank


----------



## michael_j (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Planung eines Teiches mit 30cm hoher Mauer*

Hallo Poldi,

zur Berechnung des Volumens habe ich die einzig mir bekannte Formel dafür genutzt: 2,40 x 4,40 x 1,50/2 = 7,92. Ich hatte mich zunächst für einen Druckfilter entschieden, die passen locker in das Budget. Allerdings kann man davor keine Spaltsiebe oder ähnliches bauen, was ich allerdings als sehr Sinnvoll halte. Somit komme ich auf das folgende Equikment:

Skimmer Aquaskimm 40 Start: 59,99 Euro
OASE BioSmart UVC 16000 Durchlauffilter mit UVC 11 W: 249 Euro
OASE Aquamax ECO 16000: 549 Euro
Schläuche und KLeinteile: 50 Euro

Das sind die ersten Preise die ich gefunden habe für mein derzeitiges Wunschset. Macht 908 Euro, denke im Internet gibt es noch bessere Preise, oder eine Gesamtlösung die auch günstiger ist. Wobei ich die Filterlösung überdimensioniert habe und mir denke Das das sicher nicht verkehrt ist.

Folie und Co. habe ich hier liegen 

cheers


----------



## Poldi (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Planung eines Teiches mit 30cm hoher Mauer*

Hallo Mitch,
naja, dann liegst du über dein Buget.
Habe mir für meinen Teich auch ein Limit gesetzt( ca. 4000€)
Sieht bei meinen wünschen aber mager aus. Deshalb die Idee mit dem Pflanzenfilter. Mein Teich soll 10mx4.50mx1,80m werden.

Vorfilter wird selber gebaut .

Schauen wir mal ob es klappt.

schönen Gruß
aus Castrop
frank:


----------



## Annett (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Planung eines Teiches mit 30cm hoher Mauer*

Hallo Ihr beiden.

Mit Fragen zur Filtertechnik werdet Ihr hier von einem Großteil der User (unter diesem Titel) einfach übersehen.
Wenn dort also noch Antworten/Hinweise erwünscht sind, dann macht evtl. nochmal ein neues Thema in der richtigen Rubrik auf - oder schaut mal in die Eigenbau-Technik Ecke... da ist für jeden Geschmack etwas dabei. 

@Michael
Bezüglich Wasserentnahme und Rückführung - bei der jetzt gezeigten Situation (Skizze) bleibt der untere Teil des Teiches relativ undurchströmt. Entweder nimmst Du eine Pumpe mit (mehreren, falls es das gibt) Satelliten, die dadurch an mehreren Stellen Wasser absaugen, oder bebekommst es hin, einen zweiten Auslauf dort hinten zu platzieren...
Oder Du lebst einfach damit. 

Planst Du Bodensubstrat? Vielleicht hilft bei der Entscheidung diese Diskussion weiter: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6850


----------



## michael_j (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Planung eines Teiches mit 30cm hoher Mauer*

So, da ich in unterschiedlichen Postings nach Bilder gefragt wurde, führe ich das mal alles hier zusammen, hier hatte es ja ja auch seinen Ursprung.

Alles in allem ist der Teich ein klein wenig größer ausgefallen. Bedingt durch das Lesen im Forum habe ich für einen Spaltsieb und einen Patronenfilter im 600l IBC entschieden, diese werden versorgt von einer Laguna Max-Flo 7500. Wenn das Konto sich wieder erholt hat, kommt noch ein UVC KLärer dazwischen.

Bevor die Filter aber dran kommen muss ich erst einmal Fließ und Folie ausbringen. Neben einem Schnapper bei Ebay konnte ich noch bei einem bekannten Lackierer geeignetes Material als Flies organisieren. Folie wird EPDM.

Im Augenblick laufen die letzten Feinarbeiten. Freitag kommt das Fließ rein, Samstag folgt ab 14:00 die Folie und die ersten 2.000l Wasser. Wenn alles nach Plan verläuft, folgen am So. 1 qm3 Kies sowie 100 Pflanzen von vertrauenswürdigen Ebaydealer sowie der Rest an Wasser.

Was ihr auf dem einen Bild erkennen könnt, ist das Asylbecken mit meinen 3 Goldfischen und den Bitterlingen. In den anderen wollte ich meine 5 Pflanzen retten, züchte aber dort letzendlich gerade nur Fadenalgen.

cheers

<img src="https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/6/0/6/0/CIMG0787.jpg" alt="Teich vor Einbringung von Fließ und Folie" />

<img src="https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/6/0/6/0/CIMG0786.jpg" alt="Teich vor Einbringung von Fließ und Folie" />

<img src="https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/6/0/6/0/CIMG0785.jpg" alt="Teich vor Einbringung von Fließ und Folie" />

<img src="https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/6/0/6/0/CIMG0784.jpg" alt="Asylbecken während des Umbaus" />


----------



## michael_j (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Planung eines Teiches mit 30cm hoher Mauer*

grrr. das mit den Pics hat nicht geklappt. auf ein neues!












https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/gallery/files/6/0/6/0/CIMG0787_thumb.jpg






_EDIT by Annett: Ein Bild in Link umgewandelt. Bitte denkt an die Nutzer ohne DSL und verwendet die anderen Möglichkeiten des Forums!_


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: Planung eines Teiches mit 30cm hoher Mauer*

hallo michael,

die grube schaut doch schon mal gut aus  
wie planst du die folie zu befestigen?


----------



## michael_j (21. Mai 2008)

*AW: Planung eines Teiches mit 30cm hoher Mauer*

hi,

das ist noch in der Schwebe. Entweder ich schneide sie bündig am Betonkragen ab (der noch verkleidet wird). Oder ich lege Sie drüber, falte Sie 2 - 3 mal und klemme Sie fest mit der Holzkonstruktion mit der ich den Kragen verkleide. Letzter Weg: Ich lege Sie drüber und bei der Befestigung der Holzkonstruktion schraube ich sie fest. Das will ich aber nicht.....


----------



## michael_j (24. Mai 2008)

*AW: Planung eines Teiches mit 30cm hoher Mauer*

Hi,

kurze Wasserstandsmeldung. Folie, Wasser, Kies und 100 Pflanzen haben heute Ihren Weg in das Loch gefunden. Bilder gibt es morgen. Ist schon zu dunkel.

cheers


----------



## michael_j (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Planung eines Teiches mit 30cm hoher Mauer*

und hier der befüllte Teich:


----------



## Frank (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Planung eines Teiches mit 30cm hoher Mauer*

Hallo Michael,

na, das schaut doch alles schon sehr gut aus.  

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Randgestaltung.  

Aber wofür braucht man *den* beim Teichbau? :shock   
 

Hast du damit Falten "glattgebügelt"?


----------



## michael_j (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Planung eines Teiches mit 30cm hoher Mauer*

lol, den Kids auf die Finger gehauen wenn sie Steine ins Wasser geworfen haben  Nein, damit haben wir Pfosten in den Boden gerammt um eine Umzäunung zu bauen. Die kleine ist erst 2. Da gehört sowas eingezäunt.


----------



## michael_j (1. Juni 2008)

*AW: Planung eines Teiches mit 30cm hoher Mauer*

Hallo,

habe gestern den Teichfilter fertig gebaut und angeschlossen. Die von mir geschossene Pumpe hatte eine Förderleistung von 7.000l, die aus dem beschaulichen Teich eine Wildwasser Bahn gemacht hat. Das in den Filter eingebrachte Wasser stieg so schnell, das binnen 2 Minuten der Überlauf her halten musste. Das ganze hörte sich dann entsprechend an  Im Filter ein gegurgel, am Filterauslauf ein pompöser Wasserfall. Also um 19:00 noch mal in den Baumarkt geflizt und eine andere Pumpe ran geholt. Die hat jetzt eine Leistung von 3.000l, nach Pumpenkennlinie kommen ca. 2.400 am Filter an. Die Filterschwämme um die hälfte in der Anzahl reduziert, da bei 28 Patronen das Wasser nicht von allen Seiten an die Patronen gekommen ist. Was ich aber gut finde  Alle Sicherheitsmechanismen (Überläufe) haben gestern funktioniert 

Das Ergebnis sieht jetzt erst einmal gut aus. Konstanter Wasserstand im Filter. Jetzt werde ich mal 2 Nachbarn bitten, mir etwas von Ihrem Schlamm aus den Filtern zu geben, um meinen Filter mit dem im Schlamm vorhandenen Bakterien zu Impfen. Was jetzt noch fehlt, ist ein Tarnnetz um den Filter verschwinden zu lassen.

cheers


----------

